# SP101



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just picked this up.. Normally I am S&W through and through... but, Im falling in love with this..


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Great guns really smooth it might shoot better then your Smith


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Was my first carry gun when I got my permit 6 or 8 years ago. I still do carry it at times but most of the time it's close to the bed. I've always liked that little tank. The fella at Thies Holsters custom made a kydex holster for me for IWB that I usually use for carry. 
I almost never mess with changing springs in any guns but I did put a lighter trigger return spring and hammer spring in it from Wolff and made a big difference in lightning up the trigger. So much so two other members in the family with them had me do theirs.
Thier hard to beat. You'll like it.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Is that model 5785?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

one3 said:


> Is that model 5785?


do not see that number anywhere on the gun


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dovans said:


> do not see that number anywhere on the gun


i, went to Ruger's web site and found that number. I was wondering if that was the same gun. It sure is nice. I, may just pull the trigger on one for my self.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Dovans said:


> Just picked this up.. Normally I am S&W through and through... but, Im falling in love with this..


 .....I know a guy that sold you one of those once.....


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Both Ruger and S&W make great revolvers. No need to be brand loyal to either.
I've been eyeing a Ruger 1771 for a while and am following a few on Gunbroker.
Great Lakes in Chesterland has a Ruger Talo 3" 357/38 in stock, as of last week.


----------

